
Facebook Patent: Socioeconomic group classification based on user features [pdf] - isp
http://pimg-faiw.uspto.gov/fdd/83/2018/28/003/0.pdf
======
isp
Facebook patent application (US 20180032883) for "classifiers input
information about a user and output a probability that the user belongs to a
given socioeconomic group".

Relevant Twitter thread:
[https://twitter.com/WolfieChristl/status/960630738256367617](https://twitter.com/WolfieChristl/status/960630738256367617)

Copy-and-paste friendly version of the patent application, but without images:
[http://appft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-
Parser?Sect1=PTO1&Sect2=H...](http://appft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-
Parser?Sect1=PTO1&Sect2=HITOFF&d=PG01&p=1&u=%2Fnetahtml%2FPTO%2Fsrchnum.html&r=1&f=G&l=50&s1=%2220180032883%22.PGNR.&OS=DN/20180032883&RS=DN/20180032883)

Limited news coverage, e.g., [http://expressnewsline.com/2018/02/05/facebook-
to-develop-sy...](http://expressnewsline.com/2018/02/05/facebook-to-develop-
system-to-track-users-socioeconomic.html)

